# Do you know Army Generals are equally involved



## AHMED85

Justice In Pakistan

Nawaz Sharif & other were charged in corruption.

Do you know Army Generals are equally involved. 

Massive Money Laundering Is Not Possible For Prime Minister Because His Security Is Very Tight & Single Information Forward To Security Agencies. 

Top Security Agencies Headed By Pakistan Army Generals. 

So Their Entire Team Should Be Executed In The Charge Of Treason. 

Pakistan Zindabad

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## R Wing

I completely agree. 

Failure to stop this level of national security risk and corruption --- and charge / eliminate such traitors --- should be met with the harshest punishment that our laws allow.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Maxpane

is hamam main sare nange hain

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Enigma SIG

Who is gonna tie the bell?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bananarepublic

Enigma SIG said:


> Who is gonna tie the bell?



Well handsome PM is not gonna do it...
Lets see who does

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Trango Towers

AHMED85 said:


> Justice In Pakistan
> 
> Nawaz Sharif & other were charged in corruption.
> 
> Do you know Army Generals are equally involved.
> 
> Massive Money Laundering Is Not Possible For Prime Minister Because His Security Is Very Tight & Single Information Forward To Security Agencies.
> 
> Top Security Agencies Headed By Pakistan Army Generals.
> 
> So Their Entire Team Should Be Executed In The Charge Of Treason.
> 
> Pakistan Zindabad


One at a time

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan

bhai jan apna or hamara wakt zaay na kareen

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Taimoor Khan

You have Hakim Ali Zaradari, on TV, saying Qaud -e- Azam was a dog. You have Asif Ali Zardari being raise in the same household , and if anyone have any doubt, his recent utterance in parliament are exactly the same thoughts and narrative his father uttered.


Ladies and gentlemen, there are MORE , a LOT MORE, serious questions needs to be asked as to how such despicable , filthy maggots, who are not only corrupt in economical affairs, but don't even agree with the ideology of the state, are allowed to reach the highest power corridors in Pakistan.

Who stopped SM Zafar challenging Zardari presidential nomination papers???


Who stopped Maryam Safdar trial under the Dawn leaks??




You work with traitors of Pakistan, you fking join them in extinction.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Humble Analyst

Taimoor Khan said:


> You have Hakim Ali Zaradari, on TV, saying Qaud -e- Azam was a dog. You have Asif Ali Zardari being raise in the same household , and if anyone have any doubt, his recent utterance in parliament are exactly the same thoughts and narrative his father uttered.
> 
> 
> Ladies and gentlemen, there are MORE , a LOT MORE, serious questions needs to be asked as to how such despicable , filthy maggots, who are not only corrupt in economical affairs, but don't even agree with the ideology of the state, are allowed to reach the highest power corridors in Pakistan.
> 
> Who stopped SM Zafar challenging Zardari presidential nomination papers???
> 
> 
> Who stopped Maryam Safdar trial under the Dawn leaks??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You work with traitors of Pakistan, you fking join them in extinction.


Well these are good questions. The problem in Pakistan is that red lines are crossed and then they are moved frequently. We should define the lines correctly and no one repeat no one should be allowed to move them.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pakistansdefender

AHMED85 said:


> Justice In Pakistan
> 
> Nawaz Sharif & other were charged in corruption.
> 
> Do you know Army Generals are equally involved.
> 
> Massive Money Laundering Is Not Possible For Prime Minister Because His Security Is Very Tight & Single Information Forward To Security Agencies.
> 
> Top Security Agencies Headed By Pakistan Army Generals.
> 
> So Their Entire Team Should Be Executed In The Charge Of Treason.
> 
> Pakistan Zindabad


You don't understand. We have a generation who we're raised to hate army . 
Army is powerful only in the sense of giving their say in the foreign policy and stuff.. They even can do a little bit of influence not much . As the politicians would have you believe that they are all powerful .
So they too have been in involved in corrupt system but not by helping politicians do corruption. 
How does your mind, I cannot imagine.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Taimoor Khan

Humble Analyst said:


> Well these are good questions. The problem on Pakistan is that red lines are crossed and then they are moved frequently. We should define the lines correctly and no one repeat no one should be allowed to move them.




Those who define red lines, treat Pakistan as "Khala je ka ghar". Personal relations, family ties, baradari links, caste, economic favours, are used to "matti pao" over the traitors of Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Humble Analyst

Taimoor Khan said:


> Those who define red lines, treat Pakistan as "Khala je ka ghar". Personal relations, family ties, baradari links, caste, economic favours, are used to "matti pao" over the traitors of Pakistan.


Well red lines are defined by various and crossed by all institutions persons of power and is not limited to one or two institutions. A lot of people are in the habit of doing so whenever they have authority. It maybe a member to f parliament, judge, Police officer, government officer or clerk, defence officer bureaucrat, custom or tax office, electric lineman name it all move it as they all are from same culture and background. 
Right and wrong frequently cross over.
So there is inherently something wrong in the system.


----------



## AHMED85

Imran Khan said:


> bhai jan apna or hamara wakt zaay na kareen [emoji38]


ویکھی فر ساڈی انوسٹیگیشن 

اسی وجہ سے ھر حکومت مجھ سے ڈرتی ھے 

میں ملک کے معاملے میں سب کو منڈ کے رکھتا ھوں [emoji23]


----------



## AHMED85

Pakistansdefender said:


> You don't understand. We have a generation who we're raised to hate army .
> Army is powerful only in the sense of giving their say in the foreign policy and stuff.. They even can do a little bit of influence not much . As the politicians would have you believe that they are all powerful .
> So they too have been in involved in corrupt system but not by helping politicians do corruption.
> How does your mind, I cannot imagine.


Well your answer is many former serving general have family members in politics. 

And my question is investigative: if some one answered it I will give green signal. 

Its open question how Politicians send/ smuggling even in strong observation. 

Let me challenge you. 

Even Rana Sanaullah was observed very strongly by ANF & finally arrested in the case of few KG drugs. 

How this massive corruption would be done. 


* I am non Political but loyal with my Nationality *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng

AHMED85 said:


> Do you know Army Generals are equally involved.



There is absolutely no proof for that accusation. It should be withdrawn and this thread closed.


----------



## Flight of falcon

Stupid topic by Patwari or Indian (same low level specie).... moderators should
Lock this .


----------



## AHMED85

VCheng said:


> There is absolutely no proof for that accusation. It should be withdrawn and this thread closed.


You are right but you don't have logic in mind/ argument in speech to defend your side.


----------



## VCheng

AHMED85 said:


> You are right but you don't have logic in mind/ argument in speech to defend your side.



There is no proof of your accusation. It would be logical to withdraw it.


----------



## AHMED85

Flight of falcon said:


> Stupid topic by Patwari or Indian (same low level specie).... moderators should
> Lock this .


I am non Political. 

Low level ask question & you great couldn't answer. 

What you knew about inductive & deductive in investigation. ?


----------



## Waterboy

This is what India wants to create discord, confusion and false accusation against the army so that they can weaken the institution. There is corruption in the army but not at the level it exist in other civil government institutions. Why are we so hell bent on this stupid agenda of eliminating corruption from our country when we know its not possible. Yes we can reduce it but never eliminate it. Pakistan doesn't need honest leader we need competent people. First overhaul other institutions then focus on the army. If the the army gets weak, we can all say goodbye to Pakistan.


----------



## AHMED85

haider mustafa said:


> This is what India wants to create discord, confusion and false accusation against the army so that they can weaken the institution. There is corruption in the army but not at the level it exist in other civil government institutions. Why are we so hell bent on this stupid agenda of eliminating corruption from our country when we know its not possible. Yes we can reduce it but never eliminate it. Pakistan doesn't need honest leader we need competent people. First overhaul other institutions then focus on the army. If the the army gets weak, we can all say goodbye to Pakistan.


And public didn't weakened institutions. 

And you straightly said 

No question from Army 

But why ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PakGuns

VCheng said:


> There is absolutely no proof for that accusation. It should be withdrawn and this thread closed.


bruh. ... in Pakistan anyone can be bought.... this is simple as that.... From govt servants to military majors and cols... guess what ISI itself is involved in bribery.... You may not have to trust me... but I have struggled to find a single honest worker or soldier in pak armed forces (not talking about thosein war) they have habit of using power foji seena taan k pesay mangta hae or civilian chup chupa ker ... though I know a few civil servants who are honest... but hardly anyone in armed forces...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng

PakGuns said:


> bruh. ... in Pakistan anyone can be bought.... this is simple as that.... From govt servants to military majors and cols... guess what ISI itself is involved in bribery.... You may not have to trust me... but I have struggled to find a single honest worker or soldier in pak armed forces (not talking about thosein war) they have habit of using power foji seena taan k pesay mangta hae or civilian chup chupa ker ... though I know a few civil servants who are honest... but hardly anyone in armed forces...



Such anecdotes can never rise enough to be credible as proof of what you say. Sorry.


----------



## AHMED85

PakGuns said:


> bruh. ... in Pakistan anyone can be bought.... this is simple as that.... From govt servants to military majors and cols... guess what ISI itself is involved in bribery.... You may not have to trust me... but I have struggled to find a single honest worker or soldier in pak armed forces (not talking about thosein war) they have habit of using power foji seena taan k pesay mangta hae or civilian chup chupa ker ... though I know a few civil servants who are honest... but hardly anyone in armed forces...


And my affliction is we punished a criminal involved in bread theft but can't arrest big fish.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PakGuns

VCheng said:


> Such anecdotes can never rise enough to be credible as proof of what you say. Sorry.


bruh.. I me on this forum is just another abhinondon, I AM NOT SUPPOSED TO TELL YOU THAT.. lol and that's why I told you don't have to believe me.. I won't insist...

I know where most of bugdet goes.. I know how most of money end up in army's pocket....



VCheng said:


> Such anecdotes can never rise enough to be credible as proof of what you say. Sorry.


I was also a very army lover... but other than soldiers on borders and real operations no one is really honest 
.. those soldiers also might end up in one of office chairs and start doing what other officers are doing...


----------



## Cent4

AHMED85 said:


> Justice In Pakistan
> 
> Nawaz Sharif & other were charged in corruption.
> 
> Do you know Army Generals are equally involved.
> 
> Massive Money Laundering Is Not Possible For Prime Minister Because His Security Is Very Tight & Single Information Forward To Security Agencies.
> 
> Top Security Agencies Headed By Pakistan Army Generals.
> 
> So Their Entire Team Should Be Executed In The Charge Of Treason.
> 
> Pakistan Zindabad


Stop coming up with nonsense.


----------



## VCheng

PakGuns said:


> bruh.. I me on this forum is just another abhinondon, I AM NOT SUPPOSED TO TELL YOU THAT.. lol and that's why I told you don't have to believe me.. I won't insist...
> 
> I know where most of bugdet goes.. I know how most of money end up in army's pocket....
> 
> 
> I was also a very army lover... but other than soldiers on borders and real operations no one is really honest
> .. those soldiers also might end up in one of office chairs and start doing what other officers are doing...



You are entitled to your personal opinions of course.


----------



## PakGuns

VCheng said:


> You are entitled to your personal opinions of course.


just stating facts...


----------



## VCheng

PakGuns said:


> just stating facts...



Incorrect. What you have posted are anecdotes and personal opinion with no facts and no proof.


----------



## AHMED85

Cent4 said:


> Stop coming up with nonsense.


I think you are paid defender to protect some one. 

And my duty is to protect my country. 

Come with logic & stop me. 

Or told administration to ban this thread but I think I do not violated the rules. 



( From loyal Citizen )


----------



## PakGuns

VCheng said:


> Incorrect. What you have posted are anecdotes and personal opinion with no facts and no proof.


why would I show proofs here.. lol I don't want trouble ..of course you can believe whatever you want.. i just wanted to shed some personal experience here relating to this post


----------



## VCheng

PakGuns said:


> why would I show proofs here.. lol I don't want trouble ..of course you can believe whatever you want.. i just wanted to shed some personal experience here relating to this post



But personal experiences are hearsay and anecdotes without proof.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fitpOsitive

Maxpane said:


> is *talab* main sare nange hain


Hamam.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PakGuns

VCheng said:


> But personal experiences are hearsay and anecdotes without proof.


.. ok.. I do have proof .. let's close it here... good talking to you

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maxpane

fitpOsitive said:


> Hamam.


shukria sir g

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fitpOsitive

PakGuns said:


> bruh. ... in Pakistan anyone can be bought.... this is simple as that.... From govt servants to military majors and cols... guess what ISI itself is involved in bribery.... You may not have to trust me... but I have struggled to find a single honest worker or soldier in pak armed forces (not talking about thosein war) they have habit of using power foji seena taan k pesay mangta hae or civilian chup chupa ker ... though I know a few civil servants who are honest... but hardly anyone in armed forces...


Some people are 90% honest, and majority or Pakistan is at least 10% honest, that's why country is running.


----------



## Waterboy

AHMED85 said:


> And public didn't weakened institutions.
> 
> And you straightly said
> 
> No question from Army
> 
> But why ?


One thing i know for sure from my father's experience, rarely a junior officer is involved in corruption, it's always the higher ranks and most of them are isolated. Out of 30 generals if one is corrupt, that doesn't mean you label the other 29 as corrupt too. So instead of making a big deal out of it, the army deals with the corrupt through their own law and rules. If we allow civil manipulation and our stupid media reporting it the credibility will be lost. Yes there is corruption and in all honesty no one can do anything about it. Perfect example why we ever couldnt bring musharaf back. Another example is that of Maj KK(kamran kayani). It's simple the judges and general are untouchables. So swallow a bitter pill and move on.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AHMED85

haider mustafa said:


> One thing i know for sure from my father's experience, rarely a junior officer is involved in corruption, it's always the higher ranks and most of them are isolated. Out of 30 generals if one is corrupt, that doesn't mean you label the other 29 as corrupt too. So instead of making a big deal out of it, the army deals with the corrupt through their own law and rules. If we allow civil manipulation and our stupid media reporting it the credibility will be lost. Yes there is corruption and in all honesty no one can do anything about it. Perfect example why we ever couldnt bring musharaf back. Another example is that of Maj KK(kamran kayani). It's simple the judges and general are untouchables. So swallow a bitter pill and move on.


This is our country weakness that we feed anti Pakistani networks.

And I cleared here no one could stop them. 

And I did not said all Generals are involved but I don't think so Generals would have some lacked knowledge. 

I am investigating but Generals are informed by institution. 

So as per prime minister security, it's very important task & done after deep consultation within security Agencies. 

ISI is # 1 to get info & counter intelligence, 

MI is specially design for military & counter intelligence. 

IB, FIA, Special Branch etc [emoji23]


----------



## AHMED85

haider mustafa said:


> One thing i know for sure from my father's experience, rarely a junior officer is involved in corruption, it's always the higher ranks and most of them are isolated. Out of 30 generals if one is corrupt, that doesn't mean you label the other 29 as corrupt too. So instead of making a big deal out of it, the army deals with the corrupt through their own law and rules. If we allow civil manipulation and our stupid media reporting it the credibility will be lost. Yes there is corruption and in all honesty no one can do anything about it. Perfect example why we ever couldnt bring musharaf back. Another example is that of Maj KK(kamran kayani). It's simple the judges and general are untouchables. So swallow a bitter pill and move on.


Yes swallow bitter pills is better then protesting. [emoji41] 

Because I am not an officer from Pakistani 
Pentagon.


----------



## Flight of falcon

AHMED85 said:


> I think you are paid defender to protect some one.
> 
> And my duty is to protect my country.
> 
> Come with logic & stop me.
> 
> Or told administration to ban this thread but I think I do not violated the rules.
> 
> 
> 
> ( From loyal Citizen )





From a loyal Indian to loyal Patwaris


----------



## AHMED85

Flight of falcon said:


> From a loyal Indian to loyal Patwaris


I will not stop you if you are going to kill Nawaz Sharif. Ok [emoji2410]

Let us debate.


----------



## Flight of falcon

AHMED85 said:


> I will not stop you if you are going to kill Nawaz Sharif. Ok [emoji2410]
> 
> Let us debate.




I suggest people stop responding to this troll.... he is living in Modi’s *** and posting stuff only a piss drinker can think of


----------



## AHMED85

Flight of falcon said:


> I suggest people stop responding to this troll.... he is living in Modi’s *** and posting stuff only a piss drinker can think of


Kill Modi & I will not stop you. [emoji2410]


----------



## AHMED85

Flight of falcon said:


> I suggest people stop responding to this troll.... he is living in Modi’s *** and posting stuff only a piss drinker can think of


By the way, I am planning to moving Canada, USA etc. 

Hope my second nationality will be Canada or USA. ⁦[emoji2410]⁩

Best of luck if I will be there I will not left criminals alone/ escaping as well. [emoji23]


----------



## AHMED85

Flight of falcon said:


> I suggest people stop responding to this troll.... he is living in Modi’s *** and posting stuff only a piss drinker can think of


----------



## Cent4

AHMED85 said:


> I think you are paid defender to protect some one.
> 
> And my duty is to protect my country.
> 
> Come with logic & stop me.
> 
> Or told administration to ban this thread but I think I do not violated the rules.
> 
> 
> 
> ( From loyal Citizen )



Of course you are. 

Not one logical sentence in your post.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Humble Analyst

fitpOsitive said:


> Some people are 90% honest, and majority or Pakistan is at least 10% honest, that's why country is running.


Let us try to become honest, let the parents and teacher instill honesty in children

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AHMED85

Cent4 said:


> Of course you are.
> 
> Not one logical sentence in your post.


Have not you calculate logic, assumption. 

ANF observing Rana Sanaullah & arrest him ( Just For Example & best In latest) 

Now Panama Leak told you about corruption but the security Agencies who were observing PM for many decades haven't told you. 

And you ask for proofs, I am not working in gov, but there are thousands of proofs could be possible to collect ( if international agencies would like ). 

They don't like it because they don't need it & they knew the truth & inside Pakistan you can't collect it. 

Well your point of view is ridiculous. 

You are not qualifying to work with transparent community if you get chance in life, so change your mind set to accept the bitter pills. 

I have just give assumption which have very strong foundation & have success. 

This is for information. 


From Independent Investigator 

[emoji1191][emoji1258][emoji1063]


----------



## Aasimkhan

AHMED85 said:


> Justice In Pakistan
> 
> Nawaz Sharif & other were charged in corruption.
> 
> Do you know Army Generals are equally involved.
> 
> Massive Money Laundering Is Not Possible For Prime Minister Because His Security Is Very Tight & Single Information Forward To Security Agencies.
> 
> Top Security Agencies Headed By Pakistan Army Generals.
> 
> So Their Entire Team Should Be Executed In The Charge Of Treason.
> 
> Pakistan Zindabad


you are talking with proof or without proof ?


----------



## AHMED85

I am going. 

Result is: 

1- No one could answered me

2- Some transparent thinker accept it

3- Some paid worker reject it


----------



## AHMED85

Aasimkhan said:


> you are talking with proof or without proof ?


This is not an ordinary Case, until you have transparent institution with man power you could not find any evidence. 

Organized crime usually eliminated clues. 

And this case belongs to Pakistan & you don't have access to investigate any senior army official. Along with this they are controlling every top secret agency. 

How could you ask for proof, come on I am human without having any miracle power. 

World Top Agencies will agreed if you submitting my assumption. But this is lawless state only defending elite class interest. 

But if you would be in USA, Canada or any other developed country this is sufficient to start mega corruption enquiry by institution. 

But I confidently say this was happened. [emoji457]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghazwa-e-Hind

I will wait a month before posting my reply in this thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AHMED85

Ghazwa-e-Hind said:


> I will wait a month before posting my reply in this thread.


Yes that's what I want. 

Analysis, analysis, analysis & again analysis & then you will find criminals. 

Attach chains together & find results. 
But before going to investigate set yourself as independent Transparent person.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Super Falcon

Establishment is part of wrong doing as well

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PakGuns

AHMED85 said:


> This is not an ordinary Case, until you have transparent institution with man power you could not find any evidence.
> 
> Organized crime usually eliminated clues.
> 
> And this case belongs to Pakistan & you don't have access to investigate any senior army official. Along with this they are controlling every top secret agency.
> 
> How could you ask for proof, come on I am human without having any miracle power.
> 
> World Top Agencies will agreed if you submitting my assumption. But this is lawless state only defending elite class interest.
> 
> But if you would be in USA, Canada or any other developed country this is sufficient to start mega corruption enquiry by institution.
> 
> But I confidently say this was happened. [emoji457]


exactly... I do have evidences but their way of corruption is not easy to investigate... If I give proof for payments made to these people I know that there will be counter argument and evidences can be nullified ... nevertheless I just hope one day we ll realize that it is not govts but Pakistanis themselves are to blame why rich is getting richer and poor is getting poorer... doctors is CMHs or PAFs would recommend medicine based on kickbacks from pharma giants and not patient's need, from milkman to a builder everyone is just trying to lynching their own people


----------



## Rashid Mahmood

AHMED85 said:


> Justice In Pakistan
> 
> Nawaz Sharif & other were charged in corruption.
> 
> Do you know Army Generals are equally involved.
> 
> Massive Money Laundering Is Not Possible For Prime Minister Because His Security Is Very Tight & Single Information Forward To Security Agencies.
> 
> Top Security Agencies Headed By Pakistan Army Generals.
> 
> So Their Entire Team Should Be Executed In The Charge Of Treason.
> 
> Pakistan Zindabad




Why no one ever thought about it.
Your a genius.

Just enter a petition in the SC and get all of them fired.


----------



## Cent4

AHMED85 said:


> Have not you calculate logic, assumption.
> 
> ANF observing Rana Sanaullah & arrest him ( Just For Example & best In latest)
> 
> Now Panama Leak told you about corruption but the security Agencies who were observing PM for many decades haven't told you.
> 
> And you ask for proofs, I am not working in gov, but there are thousands of proofs could be possible to collect ( if international agencies would like ).
> 
> They don't like it because they don't need it & they knew the truth & inside Pakistan you can't collect it.
> 
> Well your point of view is ridiculous.
> 
> You are not qualifying to work with transparent community if you get chance in life, so change your mind set to accept the bitter pills.
> 
> I have just give assumption which have very strong foundation & have success.
> 
> This is for information.
> 
> 
> From Independent Investigator
> 
> [emoji1191][emoji1258][emoji1063]


Again I have no idea what you are talking about.


----------



## newb3e

OMG!!

traitor talks maligning sacred lords names how unpatriotic!

how can you hold Generals responsible for launching Nawaz,Zulfiqar bhutto,arming Mqm,signing Nro,allowing corruption to thrive and much more!!


----------



## Aasimkhan

PakGuns said:


> @Dubious please delete this..


This man with a fake beard is barking against rank and file of Pakistan Army. He is either an indian or an enemy agent


----------



## Wa Muhammada

VCheng said:


> There is absolutely no proof for that accusation. It should be withdrawn and this thread closed.



Gen.Kiyani - his brothers were involved in the LDA scam...you can’t turn a blind eye to that

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PakGuns

Aasimkhan said:


> This man with a fake beard is barking against rank and file of Pakistan Army. He is either an indian or an enemy agent


I have been on this forum since grade 9
... I wish you someway see what I have seen you may realize how our countrymen are looting us...you poor creature....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xyxmt

R Wing said:


> I completely agree.
> 
> Failure to stop this level of national security risk and corruption --- and charge / eliminate such traitors --- should be met with the harshest punishment that our laws allow.



who is putting corrupts and security risk behind the bars this time?



Wa Muhammada said:


> Gen.Kiyani - his brothers were involved in the LDA scam...you can’t turn a blind eye to that



His brother was involved true but not Gen himself. If you know how things work in Pakistan then you would also know that Brother of any Army general can do corruption just by using his brother's reference without the knowledge of his brother, but also sometime with the knowledge of his brother too...there are bad apples everywhere and ratio is same as you will find in general public. Army as an organization was never involved in corruption like PMLN and PPP and other politician are, from top to bottom.


----------



## PakGuns

xyxmt said:


> who is putting corrupts and security risk behind the bars this time?
> 
> 
> 
> His brother was involved true but not Gen himself. If you know how things work in Pakistan then you would also know that Brother of any Army general can do corruption just by using his brother's reference without the knowledge of his brother, but also sometime with the knowledge of his brother too...there are bad apples everywhere and ratio is same as you will find in general public. Army as an organization was never involved in corruption like PMLN and PPP and other politician are, from top to bottom.


lol then kayani should be witness of this crime ...??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## R Wing

xyxmt said:


> who is putting corrupts and security risk behind the bars this time?
> 
> 
> 
> His brother was involved true but not Gen himself. If you know how things work in Pakistan then you would also know that Brother of any Army general can do corruption just by using his brother's reference without the knowledge of his brother, but also sometime with the knowledge of his brother too...there are bad apples everywhere and ratio is same as you will find in general public. Army as an organization was never involved in corruption like PMLN and PPP and other politician are, from top to bottom.



The courts are putting them behind bars with the backing of the Army. After decades of being asleep, some corrupt people are finally getting a few years in jail and not a penny retrieved from Zardari or Nawaz yet. Their kids enjoying life. If this is the Deep State's idea of improvement, it's pretty pathetic --- but I do agree that it is an improvement. These leeches should have been killed years ago to save the country. 

Gen Pasha, after holding the most sensitive posts that the country has, went to the UAE for private employment and blind fanboys here kept saying it's because he can covertly influence UAE to be more pro-Pakistan --- we all saw the UAE statement on the Kashmir issue and it can't get any more pro-India than that. After that, he decided to do one better: he joined the board of one of THE most corrupt political families (Senator Gulzar & Co, against whom there are various NAB references and even a judgment in the London High Court for a property they illegally held onto in Billionaire's Row in London.) The London High Court document is available for the public record. I suppose Gen Pasha, our glorious DG ISI who is supposed to be looking out for our interests, is actually internally sabotaging the Gulzars, right? Please grow up. Who needs R&AW when you have practical jokes like this going on?

The Army, while better than many other institutions in the country and generally less corrupt, has not done what has been necessary for the progress of this country for decades.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Wa Muhammada

R Wing said:


> The courts are putting them behind bars with the backing of the Army. After decades of being asleep, some corrupt people are finally getting a few years in jail and not a penny retrieved from Zardari or Nawaz yet. Their kids enjoying life. If this is the Deep State's idea of improvement, it's pretty pathetic --- but I do agree that it is an improvement. These leeches should have been killed years ago to save the country.
> 
> Gen Pasha, after holding the most sensitive posts that the country has, went to the UAE for private employment and blind fanboys here kept saying it's because he can covertly influence UAE to be more pro-Pakistan --- we all saw the UAE statement on the Kashmir issue and it can't get any more pro-India than that. After that, he decided to do one better: he joined the board of one of THE most corrupt political families (Senator Gulzar & Co, against whom there are various NAB references and even a judgment in the London High Court for a property they illegally held onto in Billionaire's Row in London.) The London High Court document is available for the public record. I suppose Gen Pasha, our glorious DG ISI who is supposed to be looking out for our interests, is actually internally sabotaging the Gulzars, right? Please grow up. Who needs R&AW when you have practical jokes like this going on?
> 
> The Army, while better than many other institutions in the country and generally less corrupt, has not done what has been necessary for the progress of this country for decades.



Jis ki latthi usski bains...

Isn’t it weird that Mush, Raheel Sharif & Kayani are all residing outside Pakistan?



xyxmt said:


> who is putting corrupts and security risk behind the bars this time?
> 
> 
> 
> His brother was involved true but not Gen himself. If you know how things work in Pakistan then you would also know that Brother of any Army general can do corruption just by using his brother's reference without the knowledge of his brother, but also sometime with the knowledge of his brother too...there are bad apples everywhere and ratio is same as you will find in general public. Army as an organization was never involved in corruption like PMLN and PPP and other politician are, from top to bottom.



Kayani was not a loyal servant of Pakistan. One of my relatives is a retired ISI major who was a prisoner of war in 1971 and he has shed light on Kayani’s conduct and he tells us that he was a sellout.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xyxmt

PakGuns said:


> lol then kayani should be witness of this crime ...??



how about calling all molvis diesel farosh and corrupt because Molana Diesel is


----------



## PakGuns

xyxmt said:


> how about calling all molvis diesel farosh and corrupt because Molana Diesel is


I d say accountability across the board... agreed

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RoadRunner401

PakGuns said:


> I know where most of bugdet goes.. I know how most of money end up in army's pocket....



And how do you know all this.... bruh?


----------



## PakGuns

RoadRunner401 said:


> And how do you know all this.... bruh?


I am not supposed to tell you this... lol..


----------



## VCheng

Wa Muhammada said:


> Gen.Kiyani - his brothers were involved in the LDA scam...you can’t turn a blind eye to that



But not General Kiyani himself. Big difference.


----------



## Humble Analyst

There are questionable persons everywhere Kayani’s conduct in his second term was questionable or is questionable. There are Generals who have deep affiliations with leaders and some have with corrupt leaders. I think General Bajwa is working on it but he has to move whole team, including Corps Commanders, with him.
I do agree that Zardari and NS money laundering was not that big secret that nobody knew about it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng

Humble Analyst said:


> There are questionable persons everywhere Kayani’s conduct in his second term was questionable or is questionable. There are Generals who have deep affiliations with leaders and some have with corrupt leaders. I think General Bajwa is working on it but he has to move whole team, including Corps Commanders, with him.
> I do agree that Zardari and NS money laundering not that big secret that nobod



Questionable behavior does not amount to much in a court of law. Proof is what matters.


----------



## Humble Analyst

VCheng said:


> Questionable behavior does not amount to much in a court of law. Proof is what matters.


Questionable for us, investigators to dig and find. Things start with questions and then if picked up by authorities then they proceed. Fire found by smoke or heat or fire itself.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng

Humble Analyst said:


> Questionable for us, investigators to dig and find. Things start with questions and then if picked up by authorities then they proceed. Fire found by smoke or heat or fire itself.



The only traditional caveat is that such processes are selective based upon what entity is calling the shots at that time based on its expediency.


----------



## Aasimkhan

PakGuns said:


> I have been on this forum since grade 9
> ... I wish you someway see what I have seen you may realize how our countrymen are looting us...you poor creature....


So if you are in this forum since grade 9 you have become qualified to call every major and colonel and senior officers as criminals? I am sure you must be an ISSB failure yourself

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AHMED85

Aasimkhan said:


> So if you are in this forum since grade 9 you have become qualified to call every major and colonel and senior officers as criminals? I am sure you must be an ISSB failure yourself


You can not join army senior ranks until commendation, ISSB is just a paper work. [emoji23]

Just like Civil Service Commission


----------



## AHMED85

I said how can it is possible for Prime Minister under sophisticated security features. 

Are not A bench of thief Supporting another bench. ? 

All great things discovered have unique IDEA in foundation, I have seen some people's are not in discussion but for defending like a case. 


I need some type of transparent Attorney mind here for transparent conversation & for positive direction.


----------



## AHMED85

Humble Analyst said:


> Questionable for us, investigators to dig and find. Things start with questions and then if picked up by authorities then they proceed. Fire found by smoke or heat or fire itself.


Some people's can not get this point even having a great Education. 

They don't have analytical mind.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zibago

VCheng said:


> There is no proof of your accusation. It would be logical to withdraw it.


Too much geo news and naya daur tv

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## B.K.N

VCheng said:


> Questionable behavior does not amount to much in a court of law. Proof is what matters.


If some government official or politician have assets beyond his means than it's his responsibility to prove himself innocent 
If he can't tell how he made those assets than those assets are made from corruption money or from narcotics business in Rana Sanaullah's case or from foreign funding in Desi liberals case

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AHMED85

Zibago said:


> Too much geo news and naya daur tv


I do not watch TV, I own analysis. 


So let me know what is the purpose of National Security. 

If some one doing illegal work or operating/ actively affiliated with network which is Looting country & holding a position of Prime Minister & vise versa. 

Would you plz Elaborate your point of view. 

I knew I have no proof but do you clear your client. I mean how you defend this claim. ?

What is the purpose of ISI, MI, IB etc. ?


----------



## AHMED85

No one here provide a solid presentation.

1- Are security Agencies were on leave. ?

2- They did not have access to check PM. ?

3- They were not capable to counter this threat. ? 

What logic finally defend some Generals & their team. ? 


This is not a childish work: its a matter of national security & our country was lotted.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AHMED85

So how much you get from my analysis & investigation. 

Today Update 😎

FIA refuses to lead trial against Shehbaz Sharif, Hamza Shehbaz​

میں کہتا ھوں کیس ھمارے حوالے کرو اور اختیارات بھی






.نونی بھی بولے گا اور ٹومی بھی 

کیسے لوگ ھو تم

پٹن نے صحیح کہا تھا 

Pakistan is a cemetery for Pakistanis۔

ویسے مجھے 
*Pentagon Forensic Technologies digital investigation 
میں ھونا چاھیے تھا 
*


----------

